# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  forward کردن اتوماتیک رکوردها بعد از ثبت شدن در DB

## reza ghorbani

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید گرامی
من می خوام بعد از اینکه هر رکوردی تو جدول ذخیره شد، همون رکورد به صورت اتو ماتیک به به تابع دیگه فرستاده بشه. آیا همچین چیزی رو باید در خود sql پیاده سازی کرد یا باید در کدنویسی این کارو اعمال کرد؟
آیا sql همچین قابلیتی داره؟؟؟
ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------

